# Recommendations for my next range toy



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

I'm looking to buy a new pistol for the range. Since I'm working EVERY weekend for the foreseeable future I most likely will NEVER use this gun for competition, so I'm not concerned whatsoever about which one is legal for which division class _blah, blah, blah_. I am simply wanting a superb shooting pistol for plinking steel at my gun club. I have narrowed it down to a few I'm very interested in, but I have never had the opportunity to shoot any of them. I did own an STI Staccato-P, and I really liked it...but when I found out they were releasing a 5" version I sold it to fund a precision rifle build. I had planned to replace it later on with the Staccato-P5, but that model went tits-up before it was ever released.

So here are the pistols in which I'm interested. All would be 9mm caliber

*CZ-75 TSO
STI Staccato XL
Walther PPQ Q5 SF 
Arex Rex Alpha
Sig P320 X5 Legion* (_normally not interested in polymer, but this heavy titanium-infused-poly has me intrigued_)
Or...
Wait for the* Dan Wesson DWX* to be released.

Just curious which one YOU would choose, or if there's a model you would avoid, and why (i.e. cost-vs-law of diminishing returns, factory support, aftermarket parts availability, etc, etc) .

Any input greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

NOBODY had input?? Damn, this forum has become a graveyard. Well, no matter...made the decision without you.

The CZ TSO 9mm



















Cant wait to plink some steel with the Federal Syntech 9mm I'm trying for the first time. A review is probably pointless on a pistol this well established, but if its anything besides "Wow", or if it doesn't play well with the Federal Syntech, then I will post something in the range report section.

I also went ahead and ordered the Dan Wesson DWX straight from CZ since I save about $400 over MSRP with my First Responder discount. I will be posting a Range Report as soon as it arrives....perhaps not in this forum, though.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Didn’t see the original post. But you picked the two I would have recommended. I really like CZs, and its easy for me to spend other people’s money.


----------



## Minorcan (Apr 18, 2020)

I just joined so didn’t see you post. I like vintage S&W revolvers and 1911s mostly. But if I had to choose from your list it would have been the CZ TSO. The Dan Wesson would be my second choice. Great looking gun and it has a rock solid reliability reputation. Congrats!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

flight medic said:


> NOBODY had input?? Damn, this forum has become a graveyard. Well, no matter...made the decision without you.
> 
> The CZ TSO 9mm
> 
> ...


Real nice gun! It looks like you did pretty good without our input.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I wanted an all steel striker fired pistol and just bought this German made Walther Q4 SF. The fit, finish and workmanship on this pistol are second to none. There's not a tool or machining mark on it. The slide feels like it's on roller bearings. Of course I can't leave things alone and installed an Overwatch Precision trigger. It's now become one of if not my all time favorite pistol. It's every bit as good as my Wilson EDC X9 and at half the price. I just may have to get a Q5 SF.


----------



## mdi (Jan 11, 2020)

I've been shopping for another 9mm and in my research I read the CZ 75 is the most copied pistol around today, short of the 1911, and it's high on my list for a new toy. I was a "total revolver guy" for at least 40 years but succumbed to a 9mm about 18 years ago and now have 3 along with a half dozen other "bottom feeders"...


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

flight medic said:


> NOBODY had input?? Damn, this forum has become a graveyard. Well, no matter...made the decision without you.
> 
> The CZ TSO 9mm
> 
> ...


Damn! That is one good looking pistol!


----------



## boyfromnyc (Dec 22, 2019)

does anyone on TriStar T100pictures of CZ 75 made in Turkey mechanicthat should read can i K

Sent from my M1031G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

flight medic, that is a very good looking firearm. Very impressive looking shooter. Been looking for new range tool myself. Got a bit side tracked looking at Glocks and ended up looking for a DA/SA too. All the CZ's are out shining the others for me and I may just stick to DA/SA but if I can sift through the Glock model generation mess I may just get both. Have you been able to shoot this one much yet?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Glock 21, a very good EDC in .45. CZ97b, even better. Glock 17 anoth VG, CZ 75b, again better. EDC for warm weather, a CZ P-01 or a 75D Compact again better than any Glock. Personal taste only. Your opinion may greatly differ. I think the TX22 beats out the G44 by a huge margin too.


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

rickclark28 said:


> <snip> Have you been able to shoot this one much yet?


Yes sir, and it feels almost like cheating!! This thing shoots nicer than my STI Staccato P, or any of my 1911s. The out-of-the-box trigger is phenominal. This is, hands down, the best shooting and most accurate pistol I currently own now.
VERY PLEASED!! So much so Ive decided, once the Covid restrictions are lifted, to adjust my work schedule to accomodate a few weekend days off each month in hopes I can find local shooting matches.

Im now looking for a competition rig for USPSA Limited. So far I think Im going with the Guga Ribas universal holster and DAA Race Master pouches on a CR Speed Hi Torque belt.


----------



## flight medic (Aug 11, 2018)

desertman said:


> <snip>It's every bit as good as my Wilson EDC X9 and at half the price. I just may have to get a Q5 SF.
> 
> View attachment 18432


Nice. I almost bought the X9 but found a smokin deal on a gently-used X-TAC Elite .45








Its a little heavier, but my Milt Sparks IWB makes it effortless to EDC.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

flight medic said:


> NOBODY had input?? Damn, this forum has become a graveyard. Well, no matter...made the decision without you.
> 
> The CZ TSO 9mm
> 
> ...


If they insist on putting orange grips on it, is it really necessary to label it "ORANGE"?
It's a handsome pistol but those grips look odd IMHO.

GW


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

flight medic said:


> Nice. I almost bought the X9 but found a smokin deal on a gently-used X-TAC Elite .45
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had no intentions of spending $2,800 for a pistol + tax it would be over $3,000. My friend bought two XDC 9's with consecutive serial numbers. He gets a law enforcement discount and sold me one of his for $2,400. I couldn't pass it up at that price. He even threw in a coupla' extra magazines and the rosewood colored grips.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Goldwing said:


> If they insist on putting orange grips on it, is it really necessary to label it "ORANGE"?
> It's a handsome pistol but those grips look odd IMHO.
> 
> GW


That's kinda' like what Springfield did when they molded in the words "GRIP ZONE" with their Mod 2 pistols. Regardless that is an awesome looking pistol. I like the looks of those anodized orange grips along with the matching magazine base plates.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

Goldwing said:


> If they insist on putting orange grips on it, is it really necessary to label it "ORANGE"?
> It's a handsome pistol but those grips look odd IMHO.
> 
> GW


Could be for the color blind, there, Mr. insensitive.

(Don't know how to calrify sarcasm and humor font here, but it's for a chuckle, not an attack.)


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

SSGN_Doc said:


> Could be for the color blind, there, Mr. insensitive.
> 
> (Don't know how to* calrify *sarcasm and humor font here, but it's for a chuckle, not an attack.)


I can clarify that I am quite color blind and one of the colors I can see clearly is orange. Maybe CZ could label greens and browns for me in the future since I am good with orange. 
Get the sarcasm in that?

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

flight medic said:


> NOBODY had input?? Damn, this forum has become a graveyard. Well, no matter...made the decision without you.
> 
> The CZ TSO 9mm
> 
> ...


My sarcasm would be inappropriate at this juncture. I hope we're not late with our range toy suggestions next time. Enjoy your new CZ!

GW


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

flight medic said:


> NOBODY had input?? Damn, this forum has become a graveyard. Well, no matter...made the decision without you.
> 
> The CZ TSO 9mm
> 
> ...


Great!That is one good looking pistol!


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

CZ's are a terrible decision.


----------



## Zahnarzt (Jun 6, 2021)

Anyone have experience with Walther PPQ Q5 steel frame vs polymer frame? Deciding on which one to purchase.


----------

